# ~*~contest~*~



## MyWhizKidRose (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey!! The contest is....send me you're favorite,and or best picture of you're horse, and i will pick my favorite ( 1st, 2nd,3rd,4th,and 5th place)
1st place gets drawings (custom) of their horses, painting and i big "CONGRATS"  2nd place gets 2 drawings and a big "NICE JOB" 3rd gets 2 drawings and of course, a big "SWEET!" 4th get 1 drawing and a " WAY TO BE!!" 5th gets a NICEEEE JOB! Please compete and recommend to you're horse lovin friends!!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh i love what we win..lol I just want a thanks for entering lol..Can i enter 2?


----------



## MyWhizKidRose (Oct 21, 2010)

Aww you're horses are sooo cute! And thanks for wntering  And ya idc if you enter more than once


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

So my little darlings 

Kaliif









Lateks









Artemis









Laava


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

ohh but I have soo many fav pics of Buzz, well this one would have to be my most recent fav one haha










I think the prizes you have a re awesome  hopefully i get one haha


----------



## Carissa (Oct 19, 2010)

So its cool for us to enter like 5 photos? if not, im sorry 

Snap



























Tilly 









Pringles


----------



## indianslilmissile (Oct 24, 2010)

my mare Indians Lil Missile aka Athena


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Will post soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Angel first photo

Jody second


----------



## MyWhizKidRose (Oct 21, 2010)

The contest ends 10-30-10 <~~~ Halloween  But ya you can enter more than one idc how many you enter


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

MyWhizKidRose said:


> The contest ends 10-30-10 <~~~ Halloween  But ya you can enter more than one idc how many you enter


 
I'll be on a cruise at that time.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here we go!

(My absolute favorite!)


----------



## JumperGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

Dudley Do Right is the first 
Charro is the Second (daughter of caberet)
TinkerBell (Taylor) is the third


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Dozer is the white one and Bart is the brown one


----------



## MyWhizKidRose (Oct 21, 2010)

*Cowgirl101*

I can post a vistor message for you w/ the winners


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Bo









Nakita


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Gypsy: (Sorry that the pictures are so big...)

















Roma:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

This is cricket. My favorite picture of her so far, this was taken April of this year.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Blackjack and Buddy meeting each other :]


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

So hard to pick only a few!!! Jack wanted to play with Molly the sheep... but she didn't really want to  They're good friends though


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

this is me and Sheena at an event


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

Girlie








Moose








Vannie








Darcy


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Took this just the other day:


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

One more. Not sure if able to enter 2 photos?


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

Here are a few...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Flicka...





My RB horse, Pride...


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

They're in love! My gelding Cherokee, 13 and my mare Smokey, 4.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

My mare daisey:








My Geldings Sonny and Nikolai:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have that many except last winter...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

AQHA Bo Bar Zip Stallion
Owned by my family for the past 8 years.


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rascal posing for his close-up


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Results????


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Judging?


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

The first pic is of a racehorse i work with My Big Al aka Fred i took the photo
and the next pic is of Chyna my ex racehorse Im riding her  enjoy


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

My TB Joe








Me and joe jumping








Me and joe








Buck Wondering why he's not getting fed Lunch like Rocket lol








Rocket my rescue








Buck


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

My Standardbred, Western Comet


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

is this finished/judged yet?


----------

